# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  جرائم الاعتداء على الأموال ..... جريمة السرقة.."المحاضرة الأولى"

## د.شيماء عطاالله

تناولنا اليوم في المحاضرة الأولى جرائم الاعتداء على الأموال 

وبدأنا بجريمة السرقة حيث تناولنا الشروط المسبقة التي يتطلبها المشرع كمحل للجريمة والتي تتمثل في 1- مال    2- منقول  3- مملوك للغير

وسوف نتناول بالتفصيل الشرط المسبق الأول على جريمة السرقة:

الشرط الأول – أن يكون مالا 
       يلزم – حتى يكون شيئا ما مالا – أن يكون له قيمة .  وحيث إن جريمة السرقة تقع على الأشياء المادية، فإنه يلزم أيضا أن يكون المال محل السرقة ذا وجود مادي.

1 – المال ذو وجود مادي:
        تقضي القاعدة العامة بأن جريمة السرقة لا تقع على الأموال المعنوية كالأفكار والآراء والاختراعات . فإذا نقل مؤلف صفحات من كتاب مؤلف آخر دون إشارة إلى المصدر، فإن ما يقع منه هو اعتداء على حق المؤلف وليس جريمة سرقة، حتى ولو وصل الأمر به أنه نقل الكتاب بأكمله ووضع عليه اسمه بدل اسم المؤلف الحقيقي. فجريمة السرقة لا تتصور إلاّ على الأموال ذات الوجود المادي .
        وتثور صعوبة قانونية حول مدى تصور سرقة المعلومات. وقد فجر هذا التساؤل حكم محكمة النقض الفرنسية في 8 يناير سنة 1979المعروف بحكم  Logabax  الذي أنزل وصف السرقة على ما قام به عامل بإحدى الشركات من تصوير أحد مستندات الشركة وتمسك بهذه الصورة في دعوى أقامها ضد قرار فصل كان قد صدر ضده. وقد استندت المحكمة في حكمها إلى أن العامل ظهر على المستند بمظهر المالك في الفترة التي قام فيها بتصوير المستند. وهذا دون رضاء من صاحبه.       

         ولا شك أن محكمة النقض قد ترددت في القول بأن العامل تحصل على المعلومات التي يحتويها المستند وفي نفس الوقت وقعت في صعوبة قانونية بسبب أن العامل لم يسرق المستند نفسه، إذ إنه تركه في مكانه دون أن يختلسه. فما قام به هو أنه تحصل على محتوى المستند أي المعلومات التي يحتويها. غير أن هذا لا يخفي حقيقة أن محكمة النقض أرادت عقاب هذا العامل الذي تحصل على معلومات هذا الغير وتمسك بها في مواجهة صاحبها. فالمهم هنا هو المعلومات وليس الورقة التي تحويها. فالورقة بدون معلومات لا قيمة لها.

        فموقف محكمة النقض الفرنسية في حكمها عام 1979 جاء بعد حكم آخر لها في 7 نوفمبر سنة 1974 قضت فيه بوقوع جريمة إخفاء أشياء مسروقة من شخص تحصل على معلومات عن سر الصناعة في إحدى الشركات، ثم قام باستغلال هذه المعلومات لمصلحته في الإنتاج.

        وقد زادت الحاجة إلى الإجابة على هذه التساؤلات بسبب الزيادة في استخدام الآلات الحاسبة (الكمبيوتر) من جانب الشركة لاختزان وتنظيم المعلومات اللازمة لسيرها، هذا بالإضافة إلى تلقي وإرسال أوامر الشراء والمبيع والدخول في المزايدات والمناقصات وتحديد أثمان الدخول في الصفقات. وفي نفس الوقت زادت وسائل التجسس على هذه الآلات بحيث يمكن للشركات المنافسة متابعة لهذه المعلومات المختلفة أولا بأول والاستفادة منها لصالحها. فهل هذه الوسائل غير القانونية ينطبق عليها وصف السرقة؟

        ومع ذلك يتجه رأي في الفقه إلى عدم انطباق الوصف التقليدي في السرقة على هذه المظاهر لسببين : الأول – إن المعلومات ليس لها وجود مادي. الثاني – إن تلقي هذه المعلومات بوسائل التجسس المختلفة لا ينطبق عليها وصف الاختلاس.
        ولحل هذا الخلاف الفقهي يرى بعض الفقه أن الأمر يستدعي تدخلا من المشرع في هذه الموضوعات التقنية الجديدة التي يصعب انصياعها لنص قديم أو غير ملائم لمعطيات التطور.

2 – المال ذو قيمة:
         لا تحمي السرقة إلاّ الأموال ذات القيمة. فإذا وقعت السرقة على أموال معدومة القيمة تماما، فلا جريمة تقع إذ لا مصلحة يحميها المشرع هنا بالتجريم.
       لكن القضاء المصري حكم بوقوع جريمة السرقة إذا كان المال تافها أي قليل القيمة جدا، لأن قيمة الشيء ليست عنصرا من عناصر جريمة السرقة.

 كما قضت محكمة النقض بأن المال الذي يحميه تجريم السرقة هو " كل مال له قيمة مالية ويمكن تملكه وحيازته ونقله بصرف النظر عن ضآلة قيمته، مادام ليس مجردا من كل قيمة، لأن تفاهة الشيء المسروق لا تأثير لها مادام في نظر القانون مالا". وقد صدر هذا الحكم الأخير بخصوص سرقة طوابع دمغة مستعملة، وهو ما يصلح في نظر المحكمة أن يكون مالا له بعض القيمة باعتبار أنه يمكن استعمالها وبيعها والانتفاع بها بعد إزالة ما عليها من آثار، وإن كان هذا الاستعمال نفسه يُعد مخالفا للقانون وتعاقب عليه المادة 27/2 من القانون رقم 224 لسنة 1951 في شأن تقرير رسم الدمغة. وعلى هذا نرى أن صاحب الفندق الذي ينزع من جواز سفر الأجنبي الذي ينزل بالفندق طابعا الدمغة يُعد مرتكبا لخيانة الأمانة طالما أنه تسلم هذا الجواز ليقوم بإبلاغ المكتب المتخصص بوزارة الداخلية في شئون الأجانب والحصول على الأختام اللازمة منه على جواز السفر الأجنبي .

   ومن تطبيقات قضاء النقض في هذا الخصوص ما قُضي به من وقوع جريمة السرقة إذا كان الشيء المسروق شيكات غير موقع عليها، استنادا إلى أنها وإن كانت قليلة القيمة ليست مجردا من كل قيمة.
       ويترتب على عدم اشتراط قيمة معينة في المال محل السرقة أن الحكم الذي يدين المتهم عن السرقة لا يشوبه القصور في التسبيب إن هو لم يبين قيمة الشيء محل السرقة. فقيمة الشيء المسروق ليست ركنا في جريمة السرقة.
       وإذا كان للشيء قيمة، حتى ولو كانت قيمة تافهة، فإنه لا يشترط أن تكون هذه القيمة مالية. فتقع جريمة السرقة إذا كان للمال قيمة عاطفية كالخطابات المتبادلة بين الناس واللوحات ذات القيمة التاريخية وكذلك التماثيل والآثار وغير ذلك. فكل ذلك يصلح لأن يكون محلا للسرقة.

        أما إذا انعدمت قيمة الشيء فلا سرقة. فقد قُضي بأنه "لا يعد سرقة ولا خيانة أمانة اختلاس تقرير مرفوع من أعضاء لجان حزب إلى مدير إدارة إحدى اللجان فيه إذا ثبت أن هذا التقرير ليس بورقة جدية ذات حرمة ولا يمكن اعتبارها متاعا للحزب يحرص عليه وأنها أنشئت لغرض خاص لا ارتباط له بأعمال الحزب، وإنما هو أثر خدعة وأداة غش ألبست ثوب ورقة لها شأن.
        ومعنى ذلك أنه إذا تشكك المجني عليه أن شخصا معينا يسرق مالا له فقام بكتابة ورقة لا تحمل معلومات ذات قيمة وإنما حررها ليقوم بضبط الفاعل متلبسا بالسرقة، فإن هذه الورقة لا تقع باختلاسها جريمة السرقة طالما كانت معدومة القيمة، اللهم إلاّ من قيمتها كورقة بيضاء.

----------


## ahmed hamed

جزاكي الله خيرا يادكتورة

----------

